

Ask HN: How to find Remote Unix Admin jobs to develop skills - iapetos

I am currently working in Marketing /Sales. I do have a bachelors in CS and how I got here is a whole different story.
However, I do feel left out of the IT race, for the lack of better words. 
So to sum up I had an IT background wherein I had a month or so of UNIX admin mentoring/training. It was Solaris mostly and I loved it. But I moved on to seek a challenging opportunity.
That being said I still want to do some Unix Admin on the side. What would be a good resource or who will be willing to hire me for remote work or something of that sort ?
Please advise.
======
iapetos
any tips?

